# Adding new sprinkler heads to existing zone



## zuburg (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a zone that is at a higher elevation than the valve. I plan to extend the PVC pipe and add additional sprinkler heads. I assume there is water in the pipes and was wondering if my zone valve is off, can I open the bleed valve to drain some of the water out of the pipes? Since the zone is higher than the valve I was hoping the water would drain out. Would it help to also have the main supply line turned off as well?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

If you open the bleeder valve to try to drain, you'll need to have the supply line turned off. You can also loosen or remove one of the lower sprinkler heads to drain the lines.


----------

